# Videos of Aires - new Youtube channel.



## KeithChesterfield

I have set up a new Youtube channel 'KeithChesterfield' (one word) and have started putting all the videos on that channel.

I have eventually sussed out how to get the videos in the correct aspect, as originally filmed, and although the quality is not as good as the originals they look much better than the 'squashed' clips that I posted earlier.

Here are a couple of the latest offerings on the 'Keithchesterfield' channel -











If you wish to go directly to the new Youtube channel just do a Google search 'keithchesterfield youtube'

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## bellabee

Keith, I think they're great! Keep posting!
Chris


----------



## jerseyt

Hi Keith

You have us and our camper van in your video of Gastes. We are the Small Luton motorhome on the left with awning out as you approach the gate just before the van conversion motorhome.

We loved Gastes. stayed three nights.

Cheers
Tracey


----------



## Tony0851

Just subscribed to your channel Keith. Great idea & keep em coming. As a matter of interest what camera do you use its good quality filming.
Tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Tony0851 - I have a Dashcam DR 32, reviewed by Techmoan ( 



 ), which is extremely easy to set up and use.

I fitted a 32GB Micro card, about £10 off Ebay, and that gives around 6 hours recording at 1080P.

The quality of the clips is brilliant when played back full screen on my PC and is far superior to the quality of the clips I have posted on Youtube.

I think it cost well under £100, I had it for my birthday, and I know you can buy cameras for much less and consideraby more but I am well pleased with the results.


----------



## Tony0851

Thanks for that your videos will come in handy as we off to France shortly for 4 weeks


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Two new clips posted at Youtube on the Keithchesterfield channel.

Plesin-Trigavou - 




Piriac-sur-Mer - 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Rufusstone

*Aires videos*

Thank you very much Keith for these videos. They are most informative and helpful in finding and accessing the different aires.
We have only used the one at Honfleur, and that was by pure chance a few years ago, and found how good they are for short stays.
Regards, Rufus.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Here are the latest clips posted at 'Keithchesterfield'.

Soubise - 




St Jean de Monts - 




Moliets Plage - 




Créon - 




Grayan et l'Hospital - 




Dune de Pyla - 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Four more Aires -

Mesniéres-en-Bray - 




Boulogne-sur-Mer - 




Honfleur - 




Saint Lo - 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Here's the last of the Aires we visited in June and July -

Équihen Plage - 




Hopefully more members will take the time to add their own clips and give us all an insight into other Aires throughout France.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Amazing - over 3000 hits on the Youtube site - some from as far away as Canada and India.

And the newest videos are far superior in picture quality to the earlier ones now I've sussed out how to do it properly.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## caulkhead

This is a truly valuable resource, especially for "aires virgins" who can have a look see before deciding on a particular aire. As an added bonus, when I went to your YouTube site Keith I had a very nice picture of a lady's bottom inviting me to spank her  and another picture of a very busty lass :lol: Is this your cunning way to get us to return to your site? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## alexblack13

Great work! Very useful indeed.

Thanks.... :wink: 

AB13CBH


----------



## mashyniblick

*well done and thank you*

Keith,

Thank you great idea very useful might have to see if my piggy bank will stretch to camera.

All the best Ian


----------



## alansue

Well done Keith and Mrs Keith. 
Wish we had done similar when on our 5 weeks of mostly rain over end of May and June. Almost all of the trip was using aires driving down to Sete on the east side and back up on the west coast via La Rochelle as the weather didnt warrant using commercial sites.

All the best on your travels

Al


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Here's a video of Margaret (Mrs Keith) putting her foot down for three minutes on the M25 - the Dartford Tunnel and beyond .........






:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Vimbus

Excellent, thank you


----------



## alansue

Thanks again Keith......no prisoners taken there then!

Al


----------



## KeithChesterfield

4,000 views of the Videos - and counting!

Well done all of you!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

5,000 views of the Videos - and counting! 

Well done all of you! 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Tezmcd

having never done France we are going next year - your videos are a great help

I have now decided to let my wife drive !!!!!!


Seriously though they are great .................. keep up the good work


----------



## fabfive

These are excellent Keith and, apart from checking out new aires, are a fab resource just to feed my hunger for a bit of France between trips! We have visited some loveky aires and especially like the smaller ones that are tucked away in villages or next to a river.

I am intrigued as to who does most driving and you are certainly both very calm in the cab! I wowouldn't want to submit anyone to some of our 'discussions' about direction, where to park etc!! :fadein: :fadein:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

6,000 views and rising .........

Well done!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Blow me down with a feather duster - 7,000 views and still rising.......

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

1000 Views for the this Youtube Video - well done!

I hope its been of some use to you.


----------



## cater_racer

There is a French website that has 360 videos of most French aires:

http://www.aire-service-camping-car-panoramique.fr/

HTH


----------



## KeithChesterfield

10,000 views and still rising .......

Well done everyone who's taken the time to watch them.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## FoweyBoy

cater_racer said:


> There is a French website that has 360 videos of most French aires:
> 
> http://www.aire-service-camping-car-panoramique.fr/
> 
> HTH


Brilliant site. Thanks.


----------



## melfay

*italy*

are the cops as sticky in Italy when towing a car behind a motor home


----------



## KeithChesterfield

22,000 views and still rising ....... 

Well done to everyone who's taken the time to watch them. 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## oldtart

Thanks so much, Keith and Mrs. Keith. Just discovered you!

Also thanks for the info on the dash cam. I'm going to show Dave!

Val


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The site has now clocked up 30,000 views, not exactly viral, but not bad for a few Motorhome related videos – well done all those who've taken the time to watch them.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Now well over 40,000 hits in the last year or so.

15 new Videos of Aires that we used this summer have been added in the last few weeks - you might as well watch them 'cos there's s*d all worth watching on the television tonight!

www.youtube.com/user/keithchesterfield

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## EJB

Hurry up Keith....waiting for all the Stellplazen next :wink:  
Brilliant thanks


----------



## bazzle

Hi Keith.

Brilliant recordings and a valuable asset for campers. How many hits to date?

Also, could you please show your camera mount in your camper?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*could you please show your camera mount in your camper?*

Fastened to Ducato interior mirror bracket -


----------



## bazzle

I presume it could be mounted much lower down to enable power connection. 

Thanks Keith


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*I use an extending cable device plugged in to the 12v socket on the dashboard.*

*The thin cable plugs into the back of the camera and, after a while, we don't notice it's there.*


----------



## bijgouder

Just seen this. Really useful and thanks for all the hard work Keith.


----------

